
We want to hear from you on encryption - archgoon
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/response/we-want-hear-you-encryption
======
venomsnake
Okay - just stay out of it. Let the NSA develop defenses against snooping that
should be free for the world and earmark couple of billion for zero days
development/purchase and other TARGETED offensive capabilities.

You don't need to be able to listen to everything as long as you have the
capability to enter into anything with zero days

